# Maybe I was hasty...



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

The next A3 might have a 2.0T, a 3.2L VR6, and an S3 with a higher output VR6-will the 2.0T still be the choice among enthusiasts? Will the aftermarket focus it´s product and development on another turbo four?
Who here thinks turbocharging is here to stay for Audi and VW? Maybe Audi and VW will never be able to make the aftermarket switch to superchargers like most all BMW and MB cars have. Any thoughts?
Ultimately what will we better in terms of cost, power delivery, reliability, and aftermarket availability? A 350hp 3.2L VR6 or 350hp 2.0T? Discuss.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Maybe I was hasty... (colecash)*

im thinking turbos will be VW/AUDI's cash cow for years to come. They are still salivating over the 20v 1.8T and its tunability. For now we will see how the 3.2L VR6 fares in their upcoming cars. I just see a really big interest in turbos for VW/AUDI.


----------

